# Clotted AV graft



## mosmith (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello everyone.  Can anyone help me with the correct diagnosis code for clotted AV graft?


----------



## Tonyj (Jun 2, 2010)

996.73 Other complications of internal (biological) (synthetic) prosthetic device, implant and graft; Due to renal dialysis device, implant and graft

Inclusive of : occlusion NOS, thrombus, embolism.....

Hope this helps

Tonyj


----------



## mosmith (Jun 16, 2010)

It did.  Thank you


----------

